# Muscle Growth Part II: Why, And How, Does A Muscle Grow And Get Stronger?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Rational and Irrational Hypertrophy – In Part I of this series (read here) it was explained that sarcoplasmic hypertrophy produces only moderate increases in muscle size. It was also mentioned that there are were other important reasons why such adaptations are desirable. In this section we’ll take a look at those reasons.Metabolic processes within the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

